# travaux pratiques / travaux dirigés



## gig

NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Ce fil fusionné comprend plusieurs anciens fils au même titre
MODERATOR NOTE: This merged thread contains several former threads on the same subject
--------------

Qui pourrait m'indiquer une traduction en anglais pour "travaux dirigés" et " travaux pratiques" (contexte laboratoire d'informatique)
Merci 
Gig


----------



## Aupick

Généralement dans l'éducation supérieure on distingue entre 'seminars' pour travaux dirigés et 'practical work' pour 'travaux pratiques' (et 'lectures' pour 'cours magistraux), mais ça pourrait varier selon la discipline. En informatique, par exemple, il est bien possible que TP soit traduit par 'lab session' ou 'lab work', par exemple, mais ce n'était pas ma discipline à la fac, donc je ne sais pas.


----------



## greeeg

Au cous de mes etudes, j'ai toujours utilisé "practical work"


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

travaux dirigés : tutorials / une séance de travaux dirigés : a tutorial 
travaux pratiques : practical work / ( sur le terrain ) fieldwork


----------



## leacampana

How would you say "travaux pratiques" (TP) in English please? Is it as widely used as it is in French?
Thanks.


----------



## Perdue

In our French classes at school/uni, travaux pratiques were always oral sessions/conversation sessions with a lecteur/lectrice or assistant/e de langue. Is this what you mean?


----------



## leacampana

My engineering students use "TP" all the time to talk about the technical classes they have. Would "practical work" be acceptable?


----------



## Perdue

yes, I think it definitely would.


----------



## atomic2

hands-on session?


----------



## Perdue

I personally don't think hands-on session sounds quite right in this case atomic2, it almost implies an arts & crafts session, or at least, mething very different to technical classes...


----------



## tallent_e

je me souviens de mon expérience d'étudiant en Écosse.
indifférement de la matière en question :

"un cours de travaux pratiques" , "les travaux pratiques" , les "travaux dirigés" , "les T.D"  sont les TUTORIALS.

les cours "magistraux" , eux, sont bien les LECTURES.


----------



## lela105

si on parle de l'université, aux États-Unis, les étudiants disent:

"labs" and "lectures" (pour les sciences et l'informatique, ce sont les deux catégories de cours)


----------



## toban

[...] I attend a francophone university, and my profs often use the term. In the context of a science course, I believe it would be "lab work." What would it be in the context of an arts course?


----------



## Angle O'Phial

_studio time_ perhaps


----------



## toban

Hm... in this context, I was leaning more towards "in-class assignment."


----------



## bobepine

Actually, a lot of my McGill professors also used the abbreviation _TP, _but those who didn't simply called them _assignments._


----------



## toban

Thanks, bobepine! That speaks directly to my cultural context and confirms my suspicions.


----------



## biboune1209

bonjour!

j'ai un problème de traduction sur le mot "travaux dirigés ", 
le contexte est professionnel et non pas universitaire, il s'agit en fait de séances de formation, et les livrets de formation contiennent les tites "Travaux pratiques n°1" etc... 
comment puis je traduire ces titres ? "tutorial n°1" ? 
j'ai lu les posts à ce sujet sur le forum mais je ne suis pas sûre du tout d'avoir trouvé l'expression qui convient !
merci d'avance pour votre aide !!


----------



## Quaeitur

_Tutorial _n'est pas approprié ici, le terme s'applique plutôt à un manuel, un recueil d'information.

Tu peux utiliser ici *practical exercise*.


----------



## wildan1

no need to use _"practical"--_in AE anyway. We would just call them _exercises._ They appear in almost every textbook or training manual.


----------



## Quaeitur

wildan1 said:


> no need to use _"practical"--_in AE anyway. We would just call them _exercises._ They appear in almost every textbook or training manual.



_Travaux pratiques_ are usualy hands-on exercises, and are longer or more complex than classical exercises. It's also what we call the lab periods in science classes in high school.


----------



## biboune1209

merci beaucoup pour ton aide Quaeitur!


----------



## wildan1

Quaeitur said:


> _Travaux pratiques_ are usualy hands-on exercises, and are longer or more complex than classical exercises. It's also what we call the lab periods in science classes in high school.


 
Yes, you are right.

_lab course _or _lab session_ would work for the sciences, or work in a computer lab.

non-science large lecture courses might have _a discussion group_, meetings in smaller groups, often led by a graduate assistant to the professor giving the lectures.

_hands-on activity_ might be a way to describe other kinds of sessions that take the student out of the traditional classroom to use equipment, methods, etc.


----------



## biboune1209

donc quel est le terme le plus approprié ?
il s'agit en fait d'exercices de mise en pratique au cours desquelles un formateur est présent pour aider les personnes en formation.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je penche vers 'practical exercises' aussi.

Il faut mettre 'practical' afin de faire une distinction entre autres possibilités.  Très courant.


----------



## biboune1209

merci beaucoup à vous trois !


----------



## Ishtaril

Bonjour,

Au vu des posts précédents, est-ce que dire '_practical laboratory work_' est redondant par rapport à '_practical work_' seul, pour parler de travaux pratiques en labo (biologie) ? Je pensais mettre la première formule dans mon CV.


----------



## Kelly B

Selon moi non, ce n'est pas redondant.


----------



## Ishtaril

Chouette, merci beaucoup !


----------

